# 60 impala



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

my 60 impala project needs 2 b done in 2 weeks so here ya go


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

good luck bro hope u finish in time :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Nov 10 2010, 02:23 PM~19034338
> *good luck bro hope u finish in time  :thumbsup:
> *


X 2 !


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

He's in the boat I am


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Nov 10 2010, 12:36 PM~19034795
> *He's in the boat I am
> *


NO UR NOT UR WAY AHEAD OF HIM :biggrin:


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

here are progress piks


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Nov 10 2010, 12:46 PM~19034859
> *NO UR NOT UR WAY AHEAD OF HIM :biggrin:
> *


OK MAYBE NOT :wow: :0 :biggrin: 


THAT LOOKS PRETTY GOOD HOMIE BUT TRY NOT TO SHOOT MUCH PAINT THATS Y IT BLED THRU TAPE


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

yea im still learnin but its gonna b fade designs so im good this time lol but thanks 4 the advice


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Nov 10 2010, 03:56 PM~19036189
> *OK MAYBE NOT  :wow:  :0  :biggrin:
> THAT LOOKS PRETTY GOOD HOMIE BUT TRY NOT TO SHOOT MUCH PAINT THATS Y IT BLED THRU TAPE
> *


See, I told you Frank


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Nov 11 2010, 11:22 AM~19043253
> *See, I told you Frank
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey how u guys been well i kno im bringing back an old post but i got alot of progress on this car i chose 2 take my time and well i think that reall helped alot so hopefully it will b in a model carshow next time here sum piks for all u































































well there u go hope u guys like


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

60 lookin real good bro likein the locked up look


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

cool color, love the lock up. and the pit bull pose.. thats a cool mug shot..
the dayton in the trunk is cool too.. i look foward to seeing its completion..


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Sad to say its gettn redone with a street hydro setup for the hopper king of street build off heres my 96 coupe custom hopper now radical





















had to make sure it was single pump


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Man I love that coupe


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Damn 2 weeks? That's a crunch,builds looking great,good luck bro!


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Yea it was but i never got it done i have the car on the table waiting for hydros heres my 62 i recently dropped the rear lower


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Sick homie, that blue coupe is TIGHT foooooll


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Kool 62 bro,the 96 is clean as hell too:thumbsup:


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Ill take and post more piks of the 96 n 62 after i get home fromschool


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Here are my s10s


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Sick! How are the cabs on those? The reason I ask is because the last couple of first generation s10s the cabs were slightly warped...


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

The waverider was great the white is a gmc sanoma cab converted


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Kool


----------



## chevyman1962 (Jul 6, 2007)

the 60 is bad ass hell they all are great work Marcos :thumbsup:


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks im gonna add hydros to it for the king of street hop off


----------



## SELFMADE707 (Mar 29, 2012)

damn you guys are talented if you can do that to something that small. keep up the good work


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks self it all started wen i was 5 n my dad showed me how to hit switches on his dancer good ol days here is my 63
















Mydads 63 dancer body


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Sick! Skirts look good...


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

Met8to said:


> Hey how u guys been well i kno im bringing back an old post but i got alot of progress on this car i chose 2 take my time and well i think that reall helped alot so hopefully it will b in a model carshow next time here sum piks for all u
> 
> 
> 
> ...







daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

That 60 had it i think i need to get another lol


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

That thing was nice!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Met8to said:


> Thanks self it all started wen i was 5 n my dad showed me how to hit switches on his dancer good ol days here is my 63
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm keep an eye on you young one !!!


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Lol dre


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

MY RECENT W.I.P.S


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

:wow: damn you got some bad ass builds!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Thank you sir


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Those imp are lookin good homie.


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

BumP


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Show some support for my club!! Models are welcome no attitudes all family event!


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

Met8to said:


> MY RECENT
> 
> 
> W.I.P.S




that conv. top i saw it at our last meeting .one bad top continue the great work lil bro.:thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

WHATS UP YOUNG GUNNER,BEEN AWHILE SINCE i'VE BEEN ON YOUR THREAD PAGE HANG'N OUT ON KING OF THE STREETS WITH YOU KEPT ME UP THERE,BUT I SEE YOUVE BEEN BUSY,COUPLE OF RAGGS LOOKIN WAY COOL HOMIE KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK :thumbsup: :thumbsup: .


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks dre yea ill definitly be posging more piks of the rides more complete and the duece is done ill get piks today


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

THATS WZUP I'LL CHECK BACK TO SEE THE RAG DEUCE LOOKS GOOD HOMIE I GOT ANOTHER 1 I'M BOUT TO START,STILL F'N WIT MY 66 BOUT TO REDO THE WHOLE FRONT END IT GETS ABOUT AN INCH AND A HALF BUT IT GETS HUNG UP AND WON'T DROP ...


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

that deuce is clean met and the interior looks tailored !!!!


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Dre1only said:


> that deuce is clean met and the interior looks tailored !!!!


Thabks dre i did my best lets see how she does at the show this saturday


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Good Luck to you & your Club Met post up some flix homie I thought you was gonna bring the ragg out tho'


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

It will come fir another ride soon maybe the 67 i dnt know yet but ya in time and thanks LUGK and GT


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

always homie much respect, just don't never change Met your a cool ass gunner in the game homie soak up all the wisdom from your father and use it in a positive way fuck the bullshit in the streets loco be your own man , trust me you'll get alot farther in this trecherous world of haters, family first remember that, family is forever,yo pops got madd love for you and I can tell that and don't even know him or you believe that :werd:


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks dre much love! And respect to u too as akways haters hate im.jus gnna do.what i do best n by me and make it where i want family of course always first no matter what


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Met8to said:


> Thanks dre much love! And respect to u too as akways haters hate im.jus gnna do.what i do best n by me and make it where i want family of course always first no matter what


Speaking from experience trust me Met trust I got some older than you and younger the one closes to your age got 4 years fuck that I ain't bout to talk bout that right now homie just stay focused at all times and have your GOOD TIMES in and out of the Club always much love homie my mind is in street and at home listening to the oldies so lets build and stay focused always recognize tho young gunner !!!


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Dident know u had so many clean projects going homie,mad respect.


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks machio ill get to thst 67 rag soon im been scared to touch it lol ... dre only time im hitting the street is wen i jump in my reall Lo Lo one day n go hit switches n support other little carshows and shpw the kids was up on lowriding model cars n real cars i stay focused on my goals because it wat i love to do and my lifestyle to lowride ..... I AM A LOWRIDER AND A LOWRIDER IS ME


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Met8to said:


>


damn clean 62!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Hell yeah that duece is solid looking B)


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Met8to said:


> Thanks machio ill get to thst 67 rag soon im been scared to touch it lol ... dre only time im hitting the street is wen i jump in my reall Lo Lo one day n go hit switches n support other little carshows and shpw the kids was up on lowriding model cars n real cars i stay focused on my goals because it wat i love to do and my lifestyle to lowride ..... I AM A LOWRIDER AND A LOWRIDER IS ME


 wish'n I could push a lolo out in this dusty ass state lol low riders are illllllllegal out here theres a hand full tho they DONK'N it up out here tho nothin exotic tho,that and a whole lotta muscle cars,the passion for them tho still lives deep in my heart,I miss that california life style:barf:va.is the pitts:thumbsdown:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Yeah that 62 is kool lookin man. Keep em coming.


Dre, you in VA homie. ? If so where.?


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Damn yea i hope soon im pushibg lowrider bikes right now jus working on a car someday thanks all ill post more


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Your on the right path,Marcos!


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks lorenzo


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GGjK9837VOo&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

_*BUMP !!!*_


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks homie!!


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

BUMP


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

engraved rear end - it says "talk is cheap"








first time with patterns using airbrush completely but its not bad


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

bump


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Nice work Met paint is look'n good :thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

LopezCustoms said:


> engraved rear end - it says "talk is cheap"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats clean!


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

thanks homies its gettn there


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Monte looking juicy!!


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

thanks chris im gonna dip her in purple power after hop and do her up clean i kinda dislike my first pattern / airbrush paintjob


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

NO PUT IT IN GLASS IT'S YOUR FIRST DAME GOOD FOR A FIRST:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: UP


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Lookin good fam


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Nice work Marcos


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

thanks fam mucho gracias lorenzoo


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

Mr317 Hop of it on part6 2/11/13 GO TO 3:22 this for u lil bro :wave:


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

progrss on my maliboo


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

That Mali is nice Lopez ,I see u homie


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

thanks machio dam been a min since my thread huh


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

what it is now


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

LopezCustoms said:


> thanks machio dam been a min since my thread huh


fuck yes and you say talking shit what a clown fish


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

lmao funny jokes king of excuses


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

LopezCustoms said:


> progrss on my maliboo


nice!


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

LopezCustoms said:


> lmao funny jokes king of excuses


maybe if you stop talking so much you could do more than one model ever 90 days lmao you do a model every harvest your a joke


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Wuz good fam just stopin by checkin out d builds an projects lookin good


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> maybe if you stop talking so much you could do more than one model ever 90 days lmao you do a model every harvest your a joke


yea sorry i dnt build shit box cars full of hot glue like you in a day or two i prefer quality and performance not shit quality and a only hit bumper one time kinda car my sgit is consistant on the bumper cleaner than yours and best of all i get paid for my hydros $200 a car so anymor smartass comment chipper?


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

pina's LRM replica said:


> Wuz good fam just stopin by checkin out d builds an projects lookin good


thanks pina i got plenty piks i jus dobt keep up with uploadibg em to post on here


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

BUMP BUMP BUMP SOLO RIDER BACK TO POSTING TO MY THREAD LOPEZCUSTOMS ALL DAY!!!


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Nuthing but respect homie,already know you fina hold it down.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

machio said:


> Nuthing but respect homie,already know you fina hold it down.


x2 homie


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

x3


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

heres some progress on a lil project car i been doing for a lil bit on and off working on it will post more piks as i get the chance lopezcustoms allday !!! stay making people run from a buildoff lmao


----------

